# Motherboard en corto puede quemar una fuente?



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 18, 2011)

Tengo una motherboard cuyo estado desconozco. Quiero decir que puede tener cualquier cosa quemada, empezando por la CPU o la RAM. Y una fuente recien comprada, a la cual le sobra corriente para regalar para esa motherboard. Si la conecto, puedo quemar la mb?


----------



## KILLER7 (Ago 18, 2011)

Es medio remoto que placa, o el micro te quemen la fuente en un instante. La ram podría casi asegurarte que no te podría dañar la fuente, al menos a mi jamás me llego pc que la ram me detruya la fuente. Si tenés algun corto muy grave en la placa , la fuente se va a proteger y no va a encender.

Si algo está mal en la mother, podrías tener un sobreconsumo, pero no tan violento como para matar la fuente en el acto.

Es remoto y relativo ese caso ya que no se sabe que tipo de falla puede haber, ni el tipo de placa base,  ni la calidad y características de la fuente. 

Y por último no entendi tu parrafo final : " Si la conecto, puedo quemar la mb ?" ( Está refutando al título, si no me equivoco )


----------



## BKAR (Ago 18, 2011)

si ya revisaste la placa y todo ok..
la unica manera de saber si es que esta bien, es cruzando los dedos,conectar la fuente a la placa y prenderla aver q pasa..
un teclado + monitor..
hasta que te arranque la BIOS, si parpadea el led del monitor..reinicia la bios o puede que la ram este fallando..
....si es que algo ta mal dudo que tu mb se queme,por la fuente no te preocupes o bien se apaga (ATX)o vuelan los fusibles


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 19, 2011)

@KILLER7: mb=motherboard. Disculpa la abreviatura.

(a) Pude haber invertido el conector de la fuente.
(b) mb= M741LMRT-H
(c) Fuente:

```
-12v          0.5A
+5 Vsb     1.5A
+12V        12A
+5V          25A
+3.3V       12A
```


----------



## BKAR (Ago 19, 2011)

se sobrentiende que te referías a la mainboard..
dices haver invertido el conector de la fuente?, te refieres al molex que va la _mb_
...solo hay una manera de qeu encaje ..no lo pudes poner de otra manera simplemnte no encaja...
la _mb_ es viejita?


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 19, 2011)

A esa fuente yo hace anos, como no podia desenchufar el molex, con el alicate le corte el gancho a la hembra. 

La mb es como de fines de los '90, tiene un Celeron, asi que te das cuenta.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 19, 2011)

Esas son las cosas que no deben hacerse y ya lo has aprendido, si la conectaste al reves, podes tenr capacitores dañados, intengrados dañados y un montón d cosas lamentablemente, incluso micros y memorias ya que ninguno esta preaparado para ser conectado al reves, de todas formas la fuenta no se dañara, solo te daras cuenta que si hay un corto en la placa la misma se apagara, en tal caso y lamentablemente tu placa es chatarra, hace la prueba, es la única forma de saber si no hay nada roto


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 19, 2011)

La haria, si no fuera porque la que queme es (era) la unica que tengo. Las de mi otra maquina no me gustaria que corrienran el mismo destino.


----------



## BKAR (Ago 19, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> A esa fuente yo hace anos, como no podia desenchufar el molex, con el alicate le corte el gancho a la hembra.
> 
> La mb es como de fines de los '90, tiene un Celeron, asi que te das cuenta.



En que tabas pensando!!
ahh celeron...
Pentium III--->Celerom--->PentiumIV(aqui ta mi pc)....etc
busca el modelo de la motherboard en internet ..seguro que la encuentras, y fijate como va el molex
en el 90 ya habian ATX??


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 19, 2011)

Si, habia. La polaridad de la ficha no es problema. Queda todavia un resto del ganchito de plastico, asi que es facil darse cuenta de la polaridad. Pero qué queres que hiciera. Para desenchufar ese maldito conector se necesita una herramienta especial, de otro modo es imposible. Yo dije, corto por lo sano. A la mie... con la traba. Pero estaba un poco ido. Cuando saco la fuente de alguna de mis maquinas siempre hago un dibujito en un papel antes de desenchufar.


----------



## djwash (Ago 21, 2011)

A ver, le cortaste la traba a la ficha ATX, estas hablando de la ficha de 20 pines no? O la de 4 de alimentación de Cpu? De todas formas esa traba no hace mas que eso, trabar la ficha en su posición, por mas que la cortes no hay forma de conectarla al revés, cada aislamiento de cada pin tiene una forma característica y están dispuestas de manera que solo entren en una sola posición tanto el de 20+4 y el de 4 pines...


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 21, 2011)

Eso ahora. Yo le queme una AT (80286) a un amigo cuando la conecte al revez. Pero ?^&#@, estamos hablando de una mb con celeron aqui. Exactamente,  tiene la identificacion M741, no me acuerdo el fabricante. Entonces la fuente al revez nunca la conecte. Y como se me tosto el modulo de RAM?

EDITO: para poner un poco de claridad: la fuente esta vivita y coleando, porque la puse en otra maquina y arranco.


----------

